# 로웰숲 - 재클린드숲 근방



## endl3ss

Hi there. Can anyone correct my grammar because I can't hardly read Korean? Here's what I come up with. Thanks.

로웰숲 - 재클린드숲 근방<>
With the well forest - it re-will grow, lin tu near the forest


----------



## jun

로웰 숲- Rowell Forest or Lowell Forest. I'm not sure. The Korean alphabet "ㄹ" is used for both "R" and "L".

재클린드 숲 근방 -  near Jacklinde Forest? I'm not sure about this either. I just guessed.


----------



## endl3ss

thanks jun...


----------

